# Computer starts, but no display



## CausticSushi (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, heres my problem. When i turn on my pc the fans start up but i get no display. ive tried a number of things:

Plugged in my monitor to my laptop, monitor was working properly.

Checked the motherboard itself to see if it was shorting on the case. Checked out ok.

Unplugged everything except for ram/cpu/motherboard/video card. still nothing.

What ive noticed is, when i start up the pc it doesnt make a lot of the usual startup sounds... beeping and such. Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Are you getting any beep codes?
Try reseating the RAM. If you have more than 1 stick remove one at a time to see if it will POST. Also running MEMTEST (under my signature) may determine if the RAM is good (again one stick at a time).
Next, Check the video card. If you can get a used (Cheap) one and replace it to see if it will POST.
Lastly, the power supply may be at fault. 
What is the make and model of both the video card and PSU?
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## CausticSushi (Apr 7, 2008)

I dont currently have an extra video card. i was gonna try that next. i already tried the ram but since there was no beeping telling me there wasnt a problem with it i ruled that out. Theres no beeping at all actually, normally i get some sounds when its starting up. Right now i believe im stuck between the video card and motherboard and sadly i have no onboard or spare video card to test. Of course i could be wrong.

The video card is an ATI Radeon 700x Pro and the psu is a Dynex 400 watt

My pc has been working fine for a few years, i cant imagine it being the psu

Edit- This is not a new system. Ive had it running for a few years now.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
The Dynex 400 watt is a very low grade PSU, in my opinion. It is less than $10.00 on E-bay.
Your graphics card requires (at a minimum 300 watt) although I would get at least a good quality 500 watt PSU. The graphics card is not the only thing running on your PC.
I would not be surprised if the Dynex PSU took out your Graphics card or MoBo.
I would suggest the cheap video card step first to see if it will POST. If it does the MoBo should be OK. I would still replace the PSU with a better quaility though.
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CausticSushi (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. ill let you know what happens


----------

